# Bleeding chick



## Amanda Huber (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi. I have a chick that has peck at another chick to make back by the tail feathers bleed. What should I do with the chick that keeps pecking and what should I do with the bleeding chick??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Blue Kote for the bleeding chick. If you don't have Blue Kote handy try some blue food coloring, the red is attracting the others to the area. 

Are you sure the peep is bleeding from the other pecking at it? If cocci is present there can be bleeding from the vent so I guess you have to be certain of what is going on.


----------



## Amanda Huber (Jun 9, 2020)

Yeah I watched the chick peck at the two. Its higher than the vent. Its a little above the tail. I will try that thank you.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Remove the trouble makers. And look at your feed, is it a high enough protein level? It should be about 20%. And it needs to be fresh because feed loses the little bit of nutrients included the moment it's bagged. 

BTW, what breeds are they? Some can be a problem with other breeds.


----------



## Amanda Huber (Jun 9, 2020)

The feed is a starter/grower 20%. I have a couple different breeds. The one that is pecking is a Barred Rock and its pecking 2 Cornish Cross Broilers.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's weird, BRs are usually not a problem. Can you remove the two Cornish without leaving the BR by itself?


----------



## Amanda Huber (Jun 9, 2020)

Yes we can. Yeah the Barred Rock isn't really pecking at anyone else just those two. We have 29 chicks all together.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd put those two in their own little space. This is just weird that you have one of those BRs that doesn't play nice with others. 

And then watch to make sure she doesn't go after any others.


----------



## Amanda Huber (Jun 9, 2020)

OK that is what I did. I took all the Cornishs and put them in their own box. I wanted to make sure that was right.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It is. It's when a single has to be separated from the rest that causes that single to become super stressed. At least it has company.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Weird! BR's don't usually cause troubles. I have had them for years and years. Wow, I'm so shocked.


----------

